# Have anyone tried this?



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

How many of you tried the keto diet. I was reading that keto might cure IBS so that might help us. Aaand how man of you tried to not sit down all day. I mean how about a keto diet for the ibs part and standing up for some months to regain the sensitivity in the anus area.

Stading up all day might rewire the brain to feel and use the nerves normally or differently.

Some crazy ideas or have you guys have any information?


----------



## Maryg48 (Mar 20, 2021)

For some reason, I can't have regular bread anymore, so I have been having the Natural Ovens Keto bread. It's expensive, but it's been working for me--No sweeteners and no added junk, only 12 g of carbs.



GURUSgetOUT said:


> How many of you tried the keto diet. I was reading that keto might cure IBS so that might help us. Aaand how man of you tried to not sit down all day. I mean how about a keto diet for the ibs part and standing up for some months to regain the sensitivity in the anus area.
> 
> Stading up all day might rewire the brain to feel and use the nerves normally or differently.
> 
> Some crazy ideas or have you guys have any information?


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I haven't tried keto yet, will research a bit more before I do. I also have not tried standing up all day, that's kind of weird in my opinion


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I have read Dr Gundry's new Keto Code book and like it. 
You still need to test each food on his yes list to see if it agrees with you. 
What I have been trying it to eat foods totally separate from each other. for instance I will start my day with just some sweet potato and salt and wait like three hours to see if I have any reactions and I have been doing that with just about everything. 
I was even strict Carnivore for awhile and thought I had finally solved my issues just to discover that all the high fat meat was giving me problems. It wasn't the meat itself but eating all the fat on it. 
Turns out that I cannot process much fat or oil, even health uncooked olive oil especially if combining it with other oils at the same meal. That has been the true breakthrough for me.


----------



## Amanda Malachesky (5 mo ago)

Some people see great results with keto, but the high fat content can be a problem for those who don't tolerate fats, like LifeLongIssues above. Also, with low carb diets, you tend to include a lot more veggies, but for those with IBS, those extra veggies may be triggering. Before I was a nutrition health coach, the first diet I tried to help myself with was the keto diet and it did a lot of harm for me. The high fat really aggravated my intestines, and the lack of carbs I think starved my beneficial bacteria. But I steadfastly stayed on the diet for a long time... ultimately, test a diet with an eye towards whether or not it shows benefit within the first few weeks. If not, move on to another template.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Diets such as the Keto are designed to help people loose weight and get healthier. They are not designed with people with IBS in mind. Now they may help people with robust digestion have better digestion because they remove terrible things like processed foods and wheat but that does not mean "we" can eat what they recommend. 

The more I experiment with my own diet the more I realize that what I need is totally individual to me. 
I am in the process of creating my own diet that suits my unique body.


----------

